# NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

I was at NAPA and I was surprized they are stocking Mann and Bosch filters. And they also sell Lubro Moly.







Even though I like to buy from a local independent VW Audi garage.


_Modified by stuntboy79 at 11:18 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (stuntboy79)*

I wish the Canadian NAPAs sold LubroMoly. it's always such a process to find... like buying drugs.


----------



## ekashyap (Feb 21, 2008)

I found a shop in Toronto that uses lubro moly 5w-40 and they're charging $75 for an oil change. Is that reasonable? I know lubro moly isn't exactly the cheapest oil but is 75 a good rate? Thanks


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (rickjaguar)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (stuntboy79)*

Get the good stuff..


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (VolksAddict)*

They apparently started selling LB around a year and half ago. I picked up some 5w40 and havent looked back since. $7 a liter isnt a bad price point...you just have to ask.


----------



## AWay (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (-AKA-)*

Just picked up a 5l jug of LM 5w-40 from NAPA myself today. $42.60 w/ tax.


----------



## Dieseldom (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (AWay)*

is the LB full synth? I don't know if Lubro makes any blended type but this will be my first time using LB and would like to be sure it is full synth


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (Dieseldom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dieseldom* »_is the LB full synth? I don't know if Lubro makes any blended type but this will be my first time using LB and would like to be sure it is full synth









Yes, its Group IV.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: NAPA stocks Mann and Bosch filters along with lubro moly (stuntboy79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuntboy79* »_I was at NAPA and I was surprized they are stocking Mann and Bosch filters. And they also sell Lubro Moly.









my local NAPA doesn't.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I'll stick with my M1 as I don't have a tdi or Turbo.


----------



## MessiDubs (Nov 5, 2006)

yea a bunch of places are stocking the bosch oil filters now, i work at advance auto parts an we just got them in, made in the us though not quite sure if they're a real item bosch or just some one else's logo-ed


----------



## Tusin (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (MessiDubs)*

LM 5w40 that Napa has not is no longer full synth. Look at your bottle and see if it says "Synthetic Technology" on it. If it does, it is the new "american" version that is a blend. There is some (not much) info on it over at bob is the oil guy. I believe it is considered a high end group III now.
Kind of sucks, as at the end of summer I did a fill. Then went to buy some more last week and noticed that it had changed.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (Tusin)*

http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui....html 
If you mean Synthoil Premium- it is full synthetic, as LiquiMoly itself states. They also list their semi-synthetic oils.
The only true synthetics are group V ester-based tho... which it is not.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_ 
The only true synthetics are group V ester-based tho... which it is not. 

Since when is group IV not considered a 'true synthetic'?


----------



## Dieseldom (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (bcze1)*

I was reading a thread at Bob's forum about how German/euro regulations are stricter about labeling. The LM product line labeling is too ambiguous for me to understand. LM states Voll-Synthese is a full synthetic. Then it better be FULL Synth across the board regardless where it is sold.







But apparently when the similar labeled product reaches the US then it can be considered full synth even though it based on a wax residue from the refining process of mineral (dino) based oil, throw a few additives and bingo, you have Grp III/IV hybrid "Synthetic Technology" jug o whatever for use by the unsuspecting Americans.







haha very funny LM. Seems a little fishy to me. Currently I am still researching which oil mfg will get my business though I am leaning Motul. They have been around a century. I may pay a little more but the labels don't misrepresent.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Since when is group IV not considered a 'true synthetic'?









Well, I'm not a oil scientist, but if you read the technical info on this LubroMoly product its base is mineral oil. As fas as i've learned- the labelling is what confuses everyone.
Group IV is still considered synthetic despite mineral base stocks.
I run this oil and I'm happy with its performance. But considering the 2.0T oil monster, I still will not go past 8000km..no matter which oil I use. My next OCI coming will be 7000km. 
I was only pointing out that to be 100% without-a-doubt synthetic, we'd have to be talking about a group V oil.
So don't sweat the "synthetic technology" label.. it's a more accurate label than Mobil 1 or Castrol produces.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

I'm not even speaking of LM directly, maybe I'm confused but I believe that Group IV (PAO) and V (esters) were both true synthetics and are not derived from petroleum.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
Group IV is still considered synthetic despite mineral base stocks.


Group IV is synthetic as it is not based on mineral base stocks.
Mineral base stocks stop at Group III.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Group IV is synthetic as it is not based on mineral base stocks.
Mineral base stocks stop at Group III.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (thought I was losing my mind for a minute there)


----------



## Tusin (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Read the last post in this thread. I am still learning about oils, and how they are rated etc.... But according to the post it is a high end grade 3 as it is based on mineral stocks.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...age=2


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (Tusin)*

hmm.. i have to admit i'm confused a bit here then.
Check this LubroMoly composition list for the Synthoil Premium. 
http://www.chemical-check.de/c...N.pdf 
Mineral oil base, but esters are in the mix too.
Being ester-infused.. this makes it synthetic.
Ok then so you're saying that this means group III?



_Modified by rickjaguar at 8:58 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Reading interpreting MSDS information relative to basestocks can be tricky as it is up to the manufacturer how much detail they want to put into it.
Liqui Moly can be tricky.
I have found older Total/Elf MSDS will actually if it is group III or group IV


----------



## vwGTIjunky (Jan 9, 2010)

I know that the Lubromoly we get here in Canada is a group IV "Fully Synthetic Motor Oil" not "Synthetic Technology". I buy my parts at Wunderkar here in Toronto and he explained all about it - there's a link on their website about it as well I think. 

www.wunderkar.ca


----------



## brownchicken/browncow (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe if was different ......3 years ago!??!?!? :facepalm:


----------

